# Velocidad de lectura de datos



## microstar10 (May 31, 2009)

Hola a todos y todas, tengo una pequeña duda y haber si me la podeis solucinar..

Mi idea era conectar una diana electronica al pc, una manera facil de conectarlo es medinte un teclado, ya que un diana electronica tiene 62 entradas de datos (los numeros mas los triples y dobles). Lo primero que hice fue reciclar un teclado viejo USB y quedarme solo con el circuito impreso y con este lo conecte a la diana, la diana es una mtdriz, pues a vase de comerme la caveza consegui que cada numero fuera una letra del teclado, me diseñe una aplicacion con visual basic para que me diga el numero que ha dado el dardo. Hasta aqui todo bien, pero mi sorpresa llego cuando lance un dardo, resulta que no me lo lee y si pulso con el dedo si, asi que he llegado a una facil conclusion, la duracion del pulso cuando impacta el dardo es tan corta que el 'teclado' no me lo lee. Pues aqui esta mi problema, si alguien sabe como puedo alargar ese pulso estaria muy agradecido o si no si existe alguna manera de hacer un dispositivo de 62 entradas que se comunique por USB con el PC y que claro, lea el pulso tan corto. Muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (May 31, 2009)

Mmmmm no veo una salida facil para tu problema.... creo que vas a tener que hacer la interface USB completa.... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5738.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29225.html


----------



## microstar10 (May 31, 2009)

Gracias por contestar.
Que me tengo qyue hacer todo... la diana es una matriz de 7x10, asi que tengo que hacer primero algo para que me controle y me lo transformadorrme el "numero pulsado" a un codigo binario que luego sea enviado al pc, ya sea por el puerto paralelo o por USB, porque controlar la matriz con el puerto paralelo va a ser dificil yo creo porque no tengo entradas.......


----------



## microstar10 (Jun 5, 2009)

Mi nivel de electronica no llega a los PIC de momento. 
He pensado una posible solucion: Como manejarlo con USB va a ser muy dificil para mi lo voy a intentar por el puerto paralelo, adjunto un esquema de como seria el circuito. Investigando he encontrado como leer los teclados matrices (o se si esta bien dicho), esto lo haria mediante un programa en Visual Basic, con 7 salidas y 4 entradas del puerto paralelo, yo creo que este esquema funcionaria bien, lo que he pensado es alimentar los 3 integrados con el puerto paralelo, por ejemplo la salida nemero 16 que es +5V, hay tengo mi duda, si me aguantara la intensidad, yo creo que si, pero desconozco este dato del puerto paralelo.
Haber si alguien me puede ayudar un poco, pero este verano me pondre con los PIC


----------

